# How to remove a collet chuck arbor?



## metalman133 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I recently bought an er40 collet chuck. It has a bt40 shank. I want to use it in my lathe, the idea being to hold the collet chuck in a 3jaw chuck. I can then hold work in the collet chuck, remove work from the collet chuck and replace without losing concentricity provided I don't remove the collet chuck from the 3 jaw chuck until machining is complete. I hope that makes sense, and I hope it will work.

My questions are
1. Do people think this idea will work?
2. How can I remove the bt40 shank? My reasons for removing the shank are firstly it prevents me from putting work right through the chuck because the draw bar section is narrow, and secondly it would be useful to be able to fit an R8 shank to the chuck as it would then fit my milling machine.

There are 2 holes on opposite sides of the bt40 shank with what look like ball bearings ( or perhaps pins with rounded ends) but I don't want to risk trying to punch them out if they are not meant to come out.

So, has anyone done this before?

K


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 19, 2015)

Can you post any pictures ?


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 19, 2015)

Are you sure that is not all one piece, an integral shank?  Many were made that way.  If that's the case, the only way to remove it would be to cut it off.  The collet chucks I use are all one piece.  A close inspection would be in order here to see if there is any kind of a parting line that might indicate that it is a two piece assembly.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 19, 2015)

Jim,
That is what I was thinking also. That's why I asked for pictures.


----------



## metalman133 (Feb 19, 2015)

I can't see a joint but I thought if it was all one piece there would not be the holes and pins? I shall try to sort out a picture.

K


----------

